# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  April 17-23 Treasure Beach and Villa Arcadia

## Jim-Donna

This vacation was different for us because we brought Eddie (donna's brother) and Traci Eddies wife along for an adventure. We usually travel alone so it was a first for us.


Eddie and Traci

Look who we saw in the airport...Nurse Marcia a sweet lady and Good friend. XO


Southwest Airlines ROCK ! We boarded in Chicago Midway, easy peasy...and ON TIME !
Arrived in Montego Bay 20 min early too. We were all headed to the self Kiosk machine, SMOOTH sailing right on to luggage pick up Total time under 30 min.







Landing in Montego Bay
https://youtu.be/c4uzCZ6WQvU

 :Cool:   Amen Parchment was waiting for us. Big smiles all around and cold red stripes too, A bonus!
Quick stop at the megga mart for some supplies...On our way

----------


## kaycee

Ohhhh nice so far!!! Can't wait to read more!!  :Smile:

----------


## Spiff

Jim-Donna,

I'm going to TB later this year, and your past posts have been invaluable to me setting this up.   Really appreciate everything you post, and I'm looking forward to seeing more about your latest trip!

Just wanted to say thanks!

Spiff

----------


## Jim-Donna

On the road to Treasure Beach, Amen has a nice van, and is a Safe and dependable driver. 
Price was fair for four people (150.00 us)



Some people do not like the time it takes to get to Treasure Beach.
I enjoy the ride. I'm like a dog with my head out the window sniffing the air...Feeling the wind on my face,
trying so hard not to miss a thing. Looking for changes since our last visit.
The Gate to the villa

Teddy & Joseph welcome us.
 
Eddie and Traci in the sweet pool


Tuna sandwiches and pumpkin soup for supper.
Sunset and bed~

----------


## JitterBug

oh, pictures . . . thank you donna.

----------


## Jim-Donna

The first full day, Miss Millie fixed a big breakfast.
Pancakes, eggs, bacon tomatoes and fresh fruit. YUMMY~~


Smurf brought the scooters and away we went to see Fort Charles Beach.
The roads are a MESS!!





This is one of my favorite pictures from this trip~


Why is this sideways?


Boat anchor by SINGER


Up side down tree.....I knew this tree before this happened.....another one bites the dust!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hearts and signs of LOVE were all over....
on the beach.....



on the rocks.......



The snails were doing it~~



Butterflies too...........

----------


## Jim-Donna

Butterflies EVERYWHERE a butterfly storm~~


https://youtu.be/gK2A2Yf5odo

----------


## Jim-Donna

Scooter day to Great Bay and around Jake's for a pina collata(sp)



Great Bay






there used to be a salty lake here~~ DRY DRY DRY~~


Eddie was interested in the fishing cages





Time for a cold drink, It was HOT HOT HOT~~



Beautiful view too

----------


## JitterBug

nice to see treasure beach, things don't change much over there . . .

----------


## Jim-Donna

Jack Sprat stage



Waiting for pizza, The famous tree in Treasure Beach in the distance.


OOPS almost for got to take the food picture~~ LOL
It was GREAT !

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Awesome

----------


## JitterBug

loved driving around fort charles . . . can be creepy at times . . .pretty isolated . . .

----------


## Jim-Donna

JitterBug we were warned that it could be "Dangerous" ,but there were four of us, and we only went in the daytime.

----------


## rustedduck

Sorry we missed you.  Once we arrived sand gravity took a firm hold.
Thanks for all the great pictures.  We loved TB.

----------


## kaycee

Lovely pics! Can't wait to get back to JA!

----------


## Rumghoul

Nice pictures Donna!!!

----------


## JitterBug

> JitterBug we were warned that it could be "Dangerous" ,but there were four of us, and we only went in the daytime.


jim-donna, i travel alone a lot, this one time i was on that stretch of beach, lots of shells to be had, was having a good time by myself . . . all of sudden, i had an overwhelming fear in the pit of my stomach that told me to leave. did not see anyone, but i left immediately. . . . was real creepy feeling. . . . since i travel alone, i act on those feelings.

great pics . . . more please . . .

----------


## Jim-Donna

JitterBug.......That is not funny...One day just Jim and I were walking, and we had been there for a few hours just walking along the edge of the water. Stopping to drink a cold beer from the cooler. All of a sudden we both got a creepy feeling, Jim started to say something and I said "I know, lets go." we hoofed it right back as quick as we could. We also go with "GUT FEELINGS". I hear people live on the other side of the sand dune.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Traci and I having fun at the South Pole with Miss Jer.
I LOVE sitting and chatting with this woman~~A fellow came out of the store and said to Jim,
while pointing at me, "She must be someone special, Miss Jer doesn't set out here with anybody"
We had a good laugh about that.

The guys played guitar and we all sang......What a GREAT day !

----------


## Vince

The trip report I've been waiting for!!- Thanks!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

not really any spectacular sun sets, all though all are special.

----------


## JitterBug

donna, any more pics and stories? . . . how did your family enjoy this trip?

----------


## Schuttzie

Really lovely report, Jim and Donna!  It certainly can be interesting taking people especially family on a trip with you.  Been there, done that.  Probably not again for awhile, lol.

----------


## limeex2

I always felt safe in in TB. While walking Fort Charles Beach,someone did pop out of the wooded area. nice man. Thank you for sharing. I am glad i checked in.

----------

